# Где лучше спать ?



## Izzu (19 Апр 2011)

На полу или на ортопедическом  матрасе ?


----------



## Ольга . (19 Апр 2011)

Izzu написал(а):


> На полу или на ортопедическом матрасе ?


Может, эта ссылочка Вам поможет? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/433/


----------



## Izzu (19 Апр 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Может, эта ссылочка Вам поможет? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/433/



я спросил где лучше ,а не какой матрас выбрать , он у меня уже есть


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Апр 2011)

Izzu написал(а):


> На полу или на ортопедическом матрасе ?


на полу, или на щиту (если брать кровать) + 10-15 см ваты (например, ватный матрац).


----------

